# Got the squint eye from my Tax lady....



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

.... finished up my taxes and the past couple years I was working at a "profit" even though it wasn't that much.
Changed my way of Ubering in 2019 and I came in at a negative total. She was asking how did I make money yet still show a
negative on the tax form. Shrugged my shoulders even though I know how I did it. 
Score one for the little guy as I made a "decent" net profit yet still showed a loss on tax forms. 
May all of you experience the same.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If she's a 'tax' lady, she certainly should know about Schedule Cs and how expenses can be more than income.


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> If she's a 'tax' lady, she certainly should know about Schedule Cs and how expenses can be more than income.


Well when you work only Friday and Saturday its a little more tricky to "fluff" up the numbers but I found a way.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The IRS might be quite interested to learn more about your number fluffing.


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The IRS might be quite interested to learn more about your number fluffing.


Not expense fluffing but showing higher mileage which is confirmed by U/L


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Business miles are business miles period. Maybe in past years you did not record all your business miles and this time you did.

Yes there are ways to lie (fluff) about your miles, is it really worth it?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No ^... It's better to pay them a dollar to keep the computer happy. :roflmao:


----------

